# Mac g4 carte processeur



## Ju23 (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour 

J'aimerai investir dans un petit G4 bleu 1ere version pour la MAO ( je ne suis pas fan de la couleur et la forme des autres: Quicksilver et MDD)

Mais voilà, est il possible de prendre une carte processeur de G4 Quicksilver, pour l'intégrer dans le G4 bleu pour booster ce dernier, passer de 400Mhz à un simple 1.25Ghz voir un double pross?

Merci


----------



## didgar (25 Février 2012)

Salut !



Ju23 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'aimerai investir dans un petit G4 bleu 1ere version pour la MAO ( je ne suis pas fan de la couleur et la forme des autres: Quicksilver et MDD)
> 
> ...




Si je puis me permettre, prends au moins la dernière génération [ dénommée digital audio ] des G4 bleus/gris ne serait-ce que pour la vitesse du bus. Tu peux monter une carte proc de QS moyennant une bidouille assez simple mais attention au refroidissement.

Il existait aussi des cartes accélératrices à l'époque. J'en ai une dans le DA de ma fille et une dans un de mes G4. Ils tournent tous les deux à 1.4 Ghz je crois. Je crois que les cartes accélératrices bi-proc ont également été sur le marché mais ce doit être "introuvable" de nos jours !

La vitesse du proc n'est pas tout ! Ces machines ont des contraintes ... 1.5GO de ram max puisque 3 slots de ram et le bus IDE supporte des disques de 128GO max ... tu peux contourner ce problème en utilisant une carte PCI ACARD qui gère les disques dits de grande capacité. Nota : disques IDE pas SATA sinon tu peux aussi monter une carte PCI ( j'en ai une mais me rappelle pas la marque ni le modèle ) qui elle te permettra d'interfacer des disques SATA. En terme de vitesse de transfert ce ne sera pas révolutionnaire pour autant puisque les limitations viendront de la CM mais au moins tu pourras monter des disques neufs et de très grande capacité !

Je ne suis pas chez moi jusqu'à la fin de la semaine prochaine mais une fois rentré, je regarderai ce que je peux te proposer ... j'ai TROP de G4 à la maison ... c'est pas pour ça que je donne hein ...

A+

Didier


----------



## ntx (25 Février 2012)

Et acheter un Mac plus récent ne t'est pas venu à l'idée ? :rateau: Acheter en 2012 une machine qui a plus de 10 ans et qui est totalement dépassée ... Achète toi un iPod Touch, il sera plus performant 

Blague à part, regarde plutôt du côté d'un Mac mini Intel Core2, c'est une machine qui a plus d' "avenir".


----------



## Ju23 (25 Février 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les cartes accélératrices pour en trouver c'est ... Pour le reste,  les 1.5Go de Ram c'est pas un problème, 1Go suffise pour le Protools TDM, donc 1.5 c'est top. Pour le DD je compte utiliser des externes donc la dessus pas trop de soucis non plus 
Sinon, de quel genre de bidouille parle tu ?

Pouquoi G4 et pas G5, pour le prix pour la différence ça me permet de me prendre autre chose. et j'ai pas besoin d'une bête de concours et j'aime le côté rétro/vintage du G4  


Merci pour vos réponse et de votre aide


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2012)

Si tu n'as pas des besoins délirants en extensions, tourne toi vers un MiniG4@1,42 voir 1.5.
En plus tu auras le silence Paske autant les G4 que tu convoite que les G5 sont assourdissants ! (en plus ça coûte pas cher !!! )


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2012)

Invité a dit:


> En plus tu auras le silence Paske autant les G4 que tu convoite que les G5 sont assourdissants ! (en plus ça coûte pas cher !!! )


A moins que sa musique soit si mauvaise qu'il ne veuille pas l'entendre :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## didgar (26 Février 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas des besoins délirants en extensions, tourne toi vers un MiniG4@1,42 voir 1.5.



Le ProTools TDM nécessite ( au moins une ) carte PCI ... rentre pas dans un Mac Mini ...
Un G4 DA 533 fait très bien tourner ProTools ! Si en plus il dispose d'une MixFarm et d'une MixCore c'est le bonheur total ... C'est du PCI aussi !

A+

Didier


----------



## Ju23 (26 Février 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé ça sinon plutôt que de me fair chi** :

G4 Bipro 500Mhz 1Go de ram 240Go de stockage (2 disques durs interne)- Carte AGP vidéo ATI Radéon 7500 avec 64Mo de Ram video - Prise VGA et DVI- Lecteur Graveur DVD 2 prises USB et 2 prises Firewire 400

Ca devrais faire l'affaire 



> A moins que sa musique soit si mauvaise qu'il ne veuille pas l'entendre



Non c'est pour m'éviter d'entendre ce genre de conneries


----------

